# Salmon Bellies - Help



## stlmyke (Oct 15, 2014)

So I was given about 15lbs of salmon bellies, Only issue is, Ive never used them for anything. From what I have read they are outstanding pieces. Anyone have some suggestions and/or recipes? Any help is appreciated since I do not want to just try and ruin them. 

Thanks

Myke


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 15, 2014)

There are literally hundreds of salmon recipes on this site. Just do a little searching and you'll find them. If I had 15lb of salmon bellies I'd make most of it into lox, but there are many other ideas.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2014)

As MD said there's tons of recipes posted here. Use the search it works great on this site. Smoked bellies are great. Do them just like any other smoked salmon. 

Bellies are good for salmon chowder, or smoked salmon chowder. They also work good for making salmon patties.


----------



## stlmyke (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, I've done steaks and sides just never bellies. I didn't know if there was anything to be cautious of or different methods. But hey if you can do them just like a side then there is only a limit to the imagination. Ill do a walkthrough when I decide what I'm doing,

Thanks again,

Myke


----------



## timberjet (Oct 15, 2014)

I vote smoked salmon bisque in a bread bowl. It is a rainy day here in washington and that just sounds so good right now.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 19, 2014)

I grill my Salmon belly pieces.  Thus if I got 15# worth, I'd break that qty down to say 3-4# lots and freeze them.  Then when I'm ready I thaw out one bag and grill them puppies.

Then again, smoking the lot for future Salmon chowder meals is another way to go.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 19, 2014)

Salmon sabao! Filipino soup....


----------



## cmayna (Oct 19, 2014)

Heres a pic of some grilled bellies


----------



## venture (Oct 20, 2014)

Weird things, those bellies?

Many folks just cut them off and throw them away.

If they come off a good size salmon?

They can be the best part of a fish I don't really like?

Unless smoked.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------

